# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Hello Everyone

## Andersonj

Hi,
I'm fro Ontario, Canada. I will be renovating portions of my house. I will need help and support. 
Thanks for accepting me into the forum.

----------


## Uncle Bob

Hi and welcome!
We are mostly an Australian based forum so we may or may not be able to help you too much.
Maybe Mike Holmes needs to start a forum  :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

Hei, speak for yourself, I am based on the dark side of the moon  :Smilie:

----------


## Uncle Bob

Any alien bases there?  :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

Underground, in the hollow section, the entrance is just down the road.  :Smilie:

----------

